

"customer support":"like this": "the world":"better place" - aghilmort
http://groups.google.com/group/google-ajax-search-api/msg/9ecc48340852c3ac?hl=en

======
aghilmort
For more great customer support responses by same Google product manager,
check out
[http://google.com/search?q=%22adam+feldman%22+site%3Agroups....](http://google.com/search?q=%22adam+feldman%22+site%3Agroups.google.com%2Fgroup%2Fgoogle-
ajax-search-api)

